# Sospan



## KEITH SEVILLE

Trying to find out if the Trailer Dredger Sospan IMO 9020273 is still in service. Equasis show no records since March 2011.
She was classed with Bureau Veritas but they are not showing her in
their records.
Ships own AIS out of date.
Can anyone help please??

Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi keith
I noticed that the Sospan last repoted position on AIS was near to Vacamonte in the Pacfic ocean and this was 70days ago.
According to Veri Star she is now out of class.
I did notice that when she was working in Genoa Italy about 18 months ago her AIS was intermitant as she suddenly turned up back in Holland, maybe her AIS is down again. She is still shown as owned by Westminster Dredging.
regards
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie

I have also been in touch with Westminster Dredging who have said she is no longer owned by, or working in the UK.
They have also said they believe that Boskalis have sold her on.
My last information apart from what it says on her AIS is that in July
this year she was at Vacamonte, Mexico on a slipway with staging around her.
Westminster are going to try and find out more.
In the meantime would be grateful for any info, our members can find on her
whereabouts.

Regards
Keith


----------



## terence

no same here keith jun 2011 vacamonte no more 
hey dave might no he is in mexico?
regards
terry music man


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
Reply from Holland The past year the Sospan has worked in Southern Europe and then we no more heard of this ship. This we know but again no one talking like WD fairway everyone in the dark.
Degzie


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

On their website they invite people to ask questions.
I have always had a response from them in the past, will try once again.
If that fails I give up.
Thanks for your help with this, cant understand what the big secret is.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Hi Degzie,

Just had a reply back from Bos Kalis Netherlands concerning Sospan.
She is still in operation having been sold to Panamanian buyers and working
in Central America as Adelfia.
I have been looking for her under AIS but no success.
It seems she has only been sold very recently.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## Degzie

Hi Keith
Thanks for the info.
regards Degzie


----------

